# DIY roasting



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can you roast beans in a frying pan or some other kitchen implement ??


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can roast beans in anything that kicks out enough heat, you just need to keep the beans moving and within the heat range.

Will they be any good, try it!

I am sure there is another forum somewhere, its American but they do all sorts of popcorn, frying pans, oven based roasting.


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

I used to have a lot of fun with a popcorn popper...

Need to do it in a garden though as the chaff goes EVERYWHERE!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can you roast beans in a frying pan or some other kitchen implement ??


You can but don't expect them to produce decent coffee.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I started roasting in the oven in a roasting tray. This was long before the widespread availability of electric machines.

It is quite possible but you will need to think about the smoke (loads) and stirring them very frequently. You can cool them in a colander outside continually stirring with a wooden spoon.

This was my only method for a couple of years!

David


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Can you roast beans in a frying pan or some other kitchen implement ??


it works for the Ethiopians but its not to the standards we're use to.

dog bowl or bread machine + heat gun are the most common home methods, you can get good roasts but without constant stirring itll be scorched and you need temp monitoring too.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jcheung said:


> I used to have a lot of fun with a popcorn popper...
> 
> Need to do it in a garden though as the chaff goes EVERYWHERE!


i have a pop pop corn popper somewhere . Chaff goes everywhere ? Is it like popping corn then ?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> i have a pop pop corn popper somewhere . Chaff goes everywhere ? Is it like popping corn then ?


Pretty much.

Take the plastic lid off to roast the beans. As they roast, the chaff comes off and gets blown everywhere. You'll need to find a balance between too few beans (they pop out of the popper) and too much (they'll burn).

If I remember correctly, I roasted 100g at a time by using an empty tin can (just take both ends off) to extend the chamber.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds fun, might be worth a giggle, I'm off to smokey barn Saturday so might get some green beans off chris whilst I'm there.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know the FR-ZZ 700 AKA the baby roaster?

Was my birthday, so was thinking of picking one up, but not sure how they are rated.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Anyone know the FR-ZZ 700 AKA the baby roaster?
> 
> Was my birthday, so was thinking of picking one up, but not sure how they are rated.


Just a motorised drum - how much are they charging? Downside is no way to monitor temp during roasting or being able to visually inspect beans during roast. If it cost a few quid, it might be worth a punt just for the hell of it but I suspect it costs a lot more.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just seen it priced on Ebay for £179.00. That's a joke. Save you money and hope a second hand Genie comes up - you'll pay more but it's a proper roaster. Also, a forum advertiser is offering a Behmor for £259 delivered.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

£259 delivered.....

Tempting....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Just seen it priced on Ebay for £179.00. That's a joke. Save you money and hope a second hand Genie comes up - you'll pay more but it's a proper roaster. Also, a forum advertiser is offering a Behmor for £259 delivered.


I can't find the thread, any chance of a link?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> I can't find the thread, any chance of a link?


Here's the link. The seller is a forum advertiser. If you contact them, please mention the forum.

http://Www.givemecoffee.ae


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Alternatively, PM the seller via forum - 'peelie72'


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

There is a thread with regards to this machine in the home roasters part.

Make of it what you will!


----------

